# Where can I get these shrimp? pic



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

The common name for these guys is: *Green Shrimp
*
Where can I get some of these guys?
According to petshrimp.com, they seem to be easy to care for...


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

*Diadora Emerald Green Shrimp*

They are referred to as Dwarf Emerald Green Deora Algae Eating Shrimp, Caridina spp. and can be bought at AZ Aquatic Gardens. Their shipping is fair, but they will replace casualties. 
I can tell you that the green Caridina will be utterly impossible to spot among plants. Though it would create an interesting contrast in a driftwood/moss scape.

http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It says it is a relative of the amano shrimp. It might not reproduce in freshwater.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> It says it is a relative of the amano shrimp. It might not reproduce in freshwater.


That's not good.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Gonzofish said:


> They are referred to as Dwarf Emerald Green Deora Algae Eating Shrimp, Caridina spp. and can be bought at AZ Aquatic Gardens. Their shipping is fair, but they will replace casualties.
> I can tell you that the green Caridina will be utterly impossible to spot among plants. Though it would create an interesting contrast in a driftwood/moss scape.
> 
> http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php


Thanks for the link...it is a rather intersting website.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

milalic said:


> It says it is a relative of the amano shrimp. It might not reproduce in freshwater.


I believe they are wrong about that. See http://www.petshrimp.com/greenshrimp.html


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Also try www.franksaquarium.com. Several of our local club members have ordered from him and were very happy. I have had the emerald green shrimp before and they do breed in freshwater. They require neutral or slightly alkaline water to do really well.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*green shrimp*

I placed 50 of these beautiful shrimp into my 120 gallon heavily planted tank. THEY BREED LIKE CRAZY!!!! Just as prolific as the cherries. I have babies everywhere. They are see through when they are young and then mature into their green color. I am able to get these shrimp from my wholesaler FOR $1.60 each, so if we want to do a group order let me know. The wholesaler special order these so there has to be at least 100 and then increments of 100 after that.

They are DEFINATELY hard to spot among the green plants, but when its feeding time and they come onto a little patch of the Eco Complete, they are STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Ooooh, I'd love to be in on a group order! I've been wanting to get these for quite awhile now! At that price, I'd probably like to get two dozen (24). 

Do we go through you? or coordinated in the "for sale/trade" area?

Let us know!

Thanks!
-Jane

PS - yeah, JerseyScape, I ordered a few from AZ Gardens quite awhile ago, and all but one died in transit - then that last one died within 2 hours, so ALL were a loss. I have a pending credit with them, but haven't ordered the replacements yet. The fish I got in the same order (Gardnerii killies, Sparkling Gouramis) are still thriving, so I think it was just that those shrimp do not ship well. Nice company to deal with, although some of their shrimp info is a bit outdated, and their blurb about Cherry Reds mentions the males as being the more colorful of the genders, which is not the case.


----------

